# Paneles Fonoabsorventes/Pantallas Acusticas



## juanma (Abr 23, 2008)

Alguien puede comentarme algo acerca de esto?
Cual es la funcion y el impacto en la audicion.

En el colegio de musica donde iba, habia unos negro de "espuma" en todo el techo, y la sensacion  al escuchar era raro, como si hablasen directamente al oido, no hacia falta levantar la voz.

Tambien escuche sobre usar como paneles fonoabsorventes los cartones de huevos, ya se que es algo muuuy barato pero sirve de algo?

Saludos!


----------



## maxep (Jun 2, 2008)

lo de los paneles de huevo sirve.. como tambien sirve la espuma de los colchones..
jaja barato y sirve,,,


----------



## detrakx (Jul 21, 2008)

Que yo sepa lo de los cartones de huevo según los comentarios de expertos no se utilizan para aplicaciones profesionales. por que no absorven lo que corresponde.
si bien los cartones de huevo tienen la forma de cuñas como las de los paneles absorventes, no significa que se comporten como tales. ya que los paneles absorventes estan echos de material poroso y el carton no tiene esa propiedad.
Para absorver las frecuencias medias/agudas se utilizan los paneles abosrventes, que se venden en cuadrados creo que de 30x30 o 25x25 cm dependiendo la marca.
Otro material muy economico y accesible es la Lana de vidrio que vienen los rollos de 1" y 2" de grosor. Pero a la lana hay que revestirla con alguna tela fina para protegerla ya que esta con el tiempo se desprende.
Para absorver las frecuencia bajas se utlizan los resonadores ya que la lana de vidrio, lana de roca o paneles absorventes no trabajan a estas frecuencias o tienen poco coeficiente de absorcion. 
Los resonadores son por decirlo de alguna manera un gabinete cerrado con un volumen determinado al que se le aplican perforaciones. Tambien estan los resonadores de membrana que son similares a los anteriores pero en vez de utilizar las perforaciones se aplica una madera fina en el frente del panel que vibra a ciertas frecuencias y de esa manera las absorve.

Cual es la fucion.
La funcion de los paneles como los resonadores es de abosrver la presion sonora.
transformadorrmandola en calor.  De esta manera se aplican a una sala o recinto para mejorar la inteligibilidad de la música o de la palabra, el diseño acústico se hace en base a la necesidad.

saludos.


----------



## juanma (Feb 28, 2009)

A ver si pueden darme un poco de luz en el tema.

Como determino la cantidad y forma de colocacion de los paneles?

Obviamente en una aproximacion muy grosera, seguramente requiere de un detallado estudio de varios parametros, pero no tengo los instrumentos para medirlos ni la teoria para calcularlos.

Es decir, una pieza de 3x4m, es necesario cubrir todas las paredes?
En el dibujo esta mas o menos la distribucion de los parlantes.


En mercadolibre me recomendaron paneles de 40mm.
La idea era poner 4 o 5 paneles de 1m² (o 2m²) en lugares determinados, por ejemplo 1 placa por cada lado del cuadrado formado por los parlantes y otra en el techo, por ejemplo. Igualmente digo esto a modo de ejemplo.

Alguien podria darme alguna otra opinion?
Saludos


----------



## detrakx (Feb 28, 2009)

hola juanma, Para determinar cuanta cantidad hay que hacer cálculos. Y cuando son para aplicaciones profesionales mediciones incluso. Tené en cuenta que cada recinto tiene sus carácterísticas. 
Estas dependen de la geometría, volumen de la sala y materiales de las superficies.
Materiales como ladrillo, hormigon, vidrio, chapa, absorven muy poco. y Esto hace que la escucha sea nefasta.
No se de que materiales esta echo tu recinto. Si me pasas los datos de los materiales de las 
superficies. Existencias de aberturas e incluso las medidas exactas de el largo, ancho, y altura te podría decir mejor que podes hacer.



			
				juanma dijo:
			
		

> Es decir, una pieza de 3x4m, es necesario cubrir todas las paredes?



NO es necesario, el recinto quedaria muy seco, o muerto si te excedes con el material absorvente.

Saludos.


----------



## juanma (Mar 1, 2009)

Buenas detrakx. El reciento esta hecho de ladrillo, 20cm de ancho la pared (medido a ojo) y el techo es de madera, no es muy gruesa.

Entre hoy o mañana te mando una foto para que tengas una mejor idea.

Un saludo y gracias


----------



## NEO101 (Mar 1, 2009)

detrakx dijo:
			
		

> juanma dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esto último sería algo así como una cámara anecoica verdad? (perdón por desviarme del tema principal).

Saludos!


----------



## detrakx (Mar 2, 2009)

Si las cámaras anecoicas son recintos utilizados para hacer mediciones y son extremadamentes absorventes.


----------

